# Something Different



## englishfishyman (Jun 15, 2008)

I currently have a well stocked 55gal mbuna tank. But.........i am looking for something different. I have seen some people with different things in there tanks i.e. the blue crayfish and so on. All my fish are small at the moment. If i was going to add something what should it be..... i will take every comment onboard....thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Crayfish/crustaceans will eat your fish until it molts, and then your fish will eat the crayfish.

Maybe you will get some other suggestions.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah...no crayfish in the tank, for the reason already given.

A lot of people put clown loaches in with their mbuna.


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

I've seen people say the same thing about blue lobsters online but several members of our aquarium society have had good luck with blue lobsters in community and cichlid tanks. Your mileage may vary though.

Have you thought about killifish as dithers or something like nerite snails or freshwater clams?


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Have you considered any Birchers..??..as long as your fish are bigger than the Birchers mouth-no problem. I have one in my 55g tank with no-trouble.


----------



## AnDr3w (Oct 22, 2007)

Birchers. You could try syno cats.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Freshwater clams are cool. I put some in my colder water tank but I'll tell you this,.... you might never see them again. They will burrow into the sand.

I keep Kuhlies with my Tangs. They come out at night and hide very well during the day.

On the occasion one will stroll on out when I feed but the Comps and Lupis let em be.

Whe I converted the tank one got stuck in my background somewhere or something and I thought he may have just died sometime before hand since I really never saw him. After I had the tank switched out he then came out and has been in with no problem since so I got some more


----------



## englishfishyman (Jun 15, 2008)

some good ideas!! thanks i will look into all of them!!


----------

